# Papasan Puppies



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

The girls found their new favorite bed in my daughters toddler papasan chair Lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is so cute! They do look comfy. 
They think, "LOOK! The nice people got us our own elevated bed!".


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL that is CUTE! What sweet faces they have....


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww they are so adorable! I just want to snuggle them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

They really are so lovely. They look so loving and well behaved xx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That is adorable!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're so cute. Such beautiful pups.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol cuddles! mine loves her too! She actually got 2 to choose from!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How sweet ! They doi just take over , don't they ? My son "lost" his favo reading chair to the dog...and it now has an electric blanket and tiger dreamz on it...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are just the cutest two! Lil peas in a pod. Adorable!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww look at them bein all cute and cuddlin! what a great shot!  i love it


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Rachel that is pure cuteness overload, I love your little muffins! Sooo sweet. :love2:


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> That is so cute! They do look comfy.
> They think, "LOOK! The nice people got us our own elevated bed!".


Thats exactly what i was thinking... lol


----------

